# Recording my sessions



## sugarpie

I'm new here so apologise if I don't use the right acronyms. 
I had which we labelled as an emotional affair solely online but with 2 men. 1 of which I knew and lives a stones throw away. My husbabd discovered this and when I was confronted instead of telling him everything in one go. I lied as the truth was too difficult to say and only told him when there was a possibility of him finding out. None of this I'm proud of and wish I could have just spilt everything in one go but because I lied twice, once about how graphic and recently the pics were thst I sent anf secondly about the fact I knew the second guy, the trust in our relationship has gone. 
I'm now suffering from depression, whether I was depressed or not before this all blew up I don't know but I know I wasn't happy. I have been to 2 therapy sessions as referred to by my doctor. My husband would like to but isnt allowed to attend these and instead wants me to record them. I want to do whatever helps our relationship and rebuild the trust so if he wants me to record I will. I'm just concerned that if we don't always talk about the subjects my husband wants us to talk about or if my therapists and his opinions differ he won't be as supportive of it. I understand he wants to hear what I have to say to the therapist as I can open up to someone who isn't related to us. I just don't know if it will help either of us or our relationship if I do record the sessions.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TryingandFrustrated

Do you think you would be able to open up to your therapist knowing that you are recording these for your husband to listen to? You stated that you can open up to someone who isn't related to you, but while recording you will have that knowledge that your husband is kind of there.

I'm not sure if the therapist would be open to this either. I'm not even sure of the legalities of it.

I can see where your husband is coming from a bit. I'm guessing he wants to see why you were doing what you were doing and probably doesn't know since you stated you don't feel comfortable talking to him. Do you find it hard to talk to him just due to the subject, or because of his responses/hostility back to you on the subject?


----------



## dormant

The therapist doesn't what him there so you will be comfortable to talk. Recording it will defeat the prupose. If you are going to do that, you might as well just not go at all.


----------



## nogutsnoglory

sugarpie said:


> I'm new here so apologise if I don't use the right acronyms.
> I had which we labelled as an emotional affair solely online but with 2 men. 1 of which I knew and lives a stones throw away. My husbabd discovered this and when I was confronted instead of telling him everything in one go. I lied as the truth was too difficult to say and only told him when there was a possibility of him finding out. None of this I'm proud of and wish I could have just spilt everything in one go but because I lied twice, once about how graphic and recently the pics were thst I sent anf secondly about the fact I knew the second guy, the trust in our relationship has gone.
> I'm now suffering from depression, whether I was depressed or not before this all blew up I don't know but I know I wasn't happy. I have been to 2 therapy sessions as referred to by my doctor. My husband would like to but isnt allowed to attend these and instead wants me to record them. I want to do whatever helps our relationship and rebuild the trust so if he wants me to record I will. I'm just concerned that if we don't always talk about the subjects my husband wants us to talk about or if my therapists and his opinions differ he won't be as supportive of it. I understand he wants to hear what I have to say to the therapist as I can open up to someone who isn't related to us. I just don't know if it will help either of us or our relationship if I do record the sessions.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

